# Derby lake montcalm county



## 1uglystick (Feb 1, 2012)

A buddy of mine told me there were lake trout in this lake. Can anyone confirm this? One website on line shows there is but other than that nothing. Has anyone ever caught one out of there?


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/
best website ever... As for derby lake it received a gazillion rainbows from the 70's thru the mid 90's, and nothing since. not sure how many are still there, but unless they reproduce they would be 20 years old, which doesn't seem really possible for trout considering the average lifespan is like 10-12 years. But whats more fun than going and trying to find out, right??? The nearby Nevins lake is still receiving stockings of trout however.


----------



## 1uglystick (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks vano, 
ive already checked the stocking reports and thats why i decided to ask you guys. I see there were RAINBOW trout stocked but a buddy and two websites say that there are LAKE trout in there. I want to know if anyone has actual proof of LAKE trout, not rainbow trout, coming out of that lake.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

1uglystick said:


> Thanks vano,
> ive already checked the stocking reports and thats why i decided to ask you guys. I see there were RAINBOW trout stocked but a buddy and two websites say that there are LAKE trout in there. I want to know if anyone has actual proof of LAKE trout, not rainbow trout, coming out of that lake.


all plants on public water require a state license, and its pretty hard to get by it. the fishstock website will show private plants also, so unless they are in there naturally... or if the dnr made a mistake (see the manistique lakes musky stocking for evidence of trucks going to the wrong place:lol... im not seeing it either. i am interested to see what others here have done out there too!


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

We moved my Sister-in-law over there a few months back and got to talking with a neighbor.
He's been fishing that lake since he was a kid. (retired now)
He was telling me all about the fishing that lake. 
Never said anything about any LAKE trout. Said there was a few rainbows still , but nothing about lake trout.
Sorry , but that's all I got.


----------

